# First time Here



## Indymom12 (May 2, 2012)

Well, I'm about as glad to be a member of this site as I am to be one of the parents of prisoners site! After almost 40 years of marriage here I am. My husband is VERY controlling of me, wants no one at our house, even our children. He has like 1 friend. It's sad and believe me I have tried to hang in there. (40 years) but I'm worn out with his temper exploding every other day over something stupid, having to call him every hour to let him know where I am. He shows up at my work sometimes unannounced and listens out in the hall when I'm on the phone.One day he lets our grown daughter have her boyfriend over and the next day he explodes when he gets there. No-one wants to come to our house and I feel like a prisoner.Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

That's an awful way to live. I'm sorry.

Has he been like that all 40 years? Did something happen in your marriage or in his childhood to cause the insequrites? Has he tried cousuling? Does he acknowledge his behavior? Do you want to remain married to him? Your kids sound like they are all adults now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, that does sound rough, amazing that you have put up with it this long. Can you and your daughter find a way to get out of this relationship safely?


----------



## SockMonkey (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time. It sounds like some time apart would be a good thing. Do you think he would go for anger management or counselling? 

Hope you are safe and the kids too.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

Your situation sounds horrendous and no-one should live like that.

Has there been or likely to be any physical threat to you? Do you fear for your safety? If you do, then you need some outside help. 

One thing is for certain, you need to get out of this situation.


----------

